# So my wife says...



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

I went upstairs for a brew last night, and as I passed my wife, she says,
*"You're on that GTO Forum again, aren't you?"*

"Well, as a matter of fact, I was. Why?"

She said, "Because you've got that damn s**t eatin' grin on your face again." :cheers She continued, "You know, you smile a whole lot more often since you got that car."

Yeah, I know :cool

I washed and waxed her this morning, so I had to run to my favorite meat market - Harrell's Best Way in Imperial. Good meat, and lots of twisty roads / different ways to get there and back. I figured out how to use that Black Magic wax too, so she was lookin' mighty fine.

On the way back, I stopped to fill up at the Herculaneum QT, and when I pulled out, I noticed a firebird at the intersection. I checked up to see what was what, and as I turned on 67 toward Festus, he was coming up quickly. So, I just slid into the right lane and let off, rolled down the window and was waving when he rolled up. I nailed it to match speed, and we both nodded. I gave the first little blast in a higher gear and let off, then he came up and nailed it. Wow, that thing sure sounded good. That can't be the stock exhaust I heard.

We slowed, and let traffic go and then punched it...I got the jump and I could hear him gaining on me when I had to lift, but I was just getting up to four grand. We both rolled into town together, and he waved as he cut off on a side street. Ah...nice to be a car fan again.

When I got home, my wife was reading a book. She looked up at me with my SEG, and cracked a smile..."Didya have a nice ride honey?"  

She looks so nice, I think I'll back her out of the garage and take some pictures  

Gerry


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> *"You're on that GTO Forum again, aren't you?"*


I hear that one a lot too! I just tell her maybe she'd rather me be out
cruising instead...:cheers


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

You nailed on it and let off when you were just coming up to 4 grand? Downshift- you would have left him there  . I don't think I have ever floored it below 3000-3500- no power down there for my liking.
Joe


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> You nailed on it and let off when you were just coming up to 4 grand? Downshift- you would have left him there  . I don't think I have ever floored it below 3000-3500- no power down there for my liking.
> Joe


Well, I'm getting better...except I realized afterward that I had the traction control and the AC both on. I'm getting better at being prepared, but wasn't today.

Here's a couple pics I just snapped. Thanks to the person(s) that recommended to clean the inside of the exhaust tips. It does make a difference.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice pics!

For the life of me, I can not understand how someone can say that these cars don't look good. The more I see them the better they look. But I do have to admit that, IMO, they do look better in motion than they do sitting still.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

:agree love this car!!!!!!!!! Life seems better when your riding in your GTO!I'm the wife and I'm usually on the FORUM......but he dosen't complain.


----------



## salkim (Aug 1, 2006)

I agree. Why they did not sell is beyond me.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> But I do have to admit that, IMO, they do look better in motion than they do sitting still.


:agree 
And they sound better too! :lol: 
Nice pics. Looks like mine minus the red interior!

Just got back from a short joyride with my seven year old boy...Lots 
of looks, no races, although one 2001 T/A thought I was trying to I
think, from the way he was dogging his car!. Rode side by side a 
solstice for awhile...Nice looking car. The both of us definitely 
turned some heads. I love my goat!


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Well, I'm getting better...except I realized afterward that I had the traction control and the AC both on. I'm getting better at being prepared, but wasn't today.
> 
> Here's a couple pics I just snapped. Thanks to the person(s) that recommended to clean the inside of the exhaust tips. It does make a difference.


AC really isn't an issue as the compressor turns off at WOT anyway, I made my dyno runs with the AC on- it was damn hot in there!! The guy just laughed and shook his head lol. The traction control doesn't always interfere, but when it does, it will really hurt the performance the way it yanks the throttle back. You'll get used to it- try a 40 mph downshift into second and see how she pulls then . Although they do make nice low-end torque, it isn't "that" much, and if you downshift and let it wind out a bit you will notice what it really has!

The car looks great- yes, the tips make a nice difference when they are clean inside and out, just sucks that mine get black so quick with the Procharger tune- it is well on the rich side!
Joe


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

nice pic, and sounds like you have a good wife. tell her that I said hi. I found out that the fall cruise is toward joliet. thats more of a ride than you probably want to drive. I tought it was more toward springfeild. nice goat.


----------



## Napoleon_Tanerite (Aug 3, 2006)

i spend some time here, but most of my time is still spent on AR15.com. When my wife found out i was on ANOTHER new forum her only reaction was:

YOU'RE SUCH A NERD!


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> AC really isn't an issue as the compressor turns off at WOT anyway, I made my dyno runs with the AC on- it was damn hot in there!! The guy just laughed and shook his head lol. The traction control doesn't always interfere, but when it does, it will really hurt the performance the way it yanks the throttle back. You'll get used to it- try a 40 mph downshift into second and see how she pulls then . Although they do make nice low-end torque, it isn't "that" much, and if you downshift and let it wind out a bit you will notice what it really has!
> 
> The car looks great- yes, the tips make a nice difference when they are clean inside and out, just sucks that mine get black so quick with the Procharger tune- it is well on the rich side!
> Joe


:agree the cabon on mine is like tar. way rich. I supose I won't blow it up at least. I've smoked a couple motors runnig them to lean.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

Napoleon_Tanerite said:


> i spend some time here, but most of my time is still spent on AR15.com. When my wife found out i was on ANOTHER new forum her only reaction was:
> 
> YOU'RE SUCH A NERD!


did you look at wwwls1gto.com or www.ls2gto.com :rofl:


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Haha- funny this discussion just happens to be going on as I am getting the "honey, hurry to bed" speech for the last 20 mins hahah..... Oh well, see yah  
Joe


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Haha- funny this discussion just happens to be going on as I am getting the "honey, hurry to bed" speech for the last 20 mins hahah..... Oh well, see yah
> Joe


:lol: later


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

Very nice pics. Nice exhaust tips too! I still think the gto made the tips too small. I went with borla with the 5" tips. I'll tell ya. They're great looking cars, and the bad reviews are only in mags and by people who haven't seen them in person. I've stolen a lot of attention from the new mustangs sitting in the muscle car section of the parking lot at work. I've smoked them on the street too. 
On another note, I had the same exact experience with a WS-6. He beat me pretty bad. This was before I knew that I should downshift into 3rd when racing on the freeway. This guy works at my job and word got out that I was looking for a rematch, and that I just made a rookie error. He also found out about my new mods and hasent brought his car to work since. Lol.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Well, I'm getting better...except I realized afterward that I had the traction control and the AC both on. I'm getting better at being prepared, but wasn't today.
> 
> Here's a couple pics I just snapped. Thanks to the person(s) that recommended to clean the inside of the exhaust tips. It does make a difference.


 
Damn She fine!!


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:agree


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the comments...I have to say that even after a couple months and nearly ten grand on the odometer, I still find the car strikingly beautiful and way too much fun to drive. My wife is right...I've smiled a lot more because of this car. After the wax job this weekend, every time I got out of the car, I'd have to do a walk-around just to admire her.

And yes, my wife is cool as hell. She didn't even bat an eye when I said I test drove a goat and wanted one. She did, at one point though, crack a big smile and ask me if I was going through my mid-life crisis :lol: She knows I've been a gear-head my whole life and put that aside our 20 years of marraige in lieu of practicality, so she wasn't too shocked.

She loves the car, loves the look, yet hasn't asked to drive it once! In fact, she said she'd not even going to think about it until I put a "ding" in it. He he...she does know how I feel about the car  Hell, she drives a stick better than most every person I know, so I've got no problem with her driving it. What's the worst that could happen...we have to sell her Honda and buy her a Goat too?? arty: 

Gerry


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*Lol...*

Thats funny what your wife say's. Mine always say's the same stuff. Eveytime she tells someone in person or on the phone that I got a new 06 GTO, I get a perma-smile on my face. Then she say's to ther person, "ya gets a big grin on his face evertime I mention that damn car". She's happy too cause I let her buy a new 2006 Dodge Ram 1500 Black. So we're both stylin... 

Nice pic.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

burnz said:


> :agree the cabon on mine is like tar. way rich. I supose I won't blow it up at least. I've smoked a couple motors runnig them to lean.


If I were you, I'd take a paper towell, saturate it with denatured alcohol, and swab the hell out of the insides. Get it as good and wet as you can. Wait maybe 10 minutes, then get back in with clean paper towells and/or alcohol to get it off. Wash with soap & water. If your tips are still stained, hit them with some NEVR-DULL and buf with a cloth. Once you get them clean, they should be pretty easy to keep clean. This Morning, I noticed at the bottom of mine, there were little tracks where condensation blew out. I just used windex and paper towells...less than one minute and they look like they did last weekend.

Yep...much better to be a bit rich than a bit lean.

Gerry


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> If I were you, I'd take a paper towell, saturate it with denatured alcohol, and swab the hell out of the insides. Get it as good and wet as you can. Wait maybe 10 minutes, then get back in with clean paper towells and/or alcohol to get it off. Wash with soap & water. If your tips are still stained, hit them with some NEVR-DULL and buf with a cloth. Once you get them clean, they should be pretty easy to keep clean. This Morning, I noticed at the bottom of mine, there were little tracks where condensation blew out. I just used windex and paper towells...less than one minute and they look like they did last weekend.
> 
> Yep...much better to be a bit rich than a bit lean.
> 
> Gerry


:cool thanx I just happen to have alot of denatured alcohol around, for cleaning up after caulk. never would of thought to try that. thanx agian


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

burnz said:


> :cool thanx I just happen to have alot of denatured alcohol around, for cleaning up after caulk. never would of thought to try that. thanx agian


As a former helicpter mechanic, I got used to cleaning a lot of things. Denatured alcohol is one of the least caustic solvents you can use, and you always start with the least destructive method. In this case, you're just cleaning exhaust gum off of crome. It shouldn't be that difficult.

If that doesn't work, you could always use MEK :willy: I think I have dain bramage from that stuff.

G


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> As a former helicpter mechanic, I got used to cleaning a lot of things. Denatured alcohol is one of the least caustic solvents you can use, and you always start with the least destructive method. In this case, you're just cleaning exhaust gum off of crome. It shouldn't be that difficult.
> 
> If that doesn't work, you could always use MEK :willy: I think I have dain bramage from that stuff.
> 
> G


its that gooood. hay look at your thread I put a site to check out. thanx agian


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> If I were you, I'd take a paper towell, saturate it with denatured alcohol, and swab the hell out of the insides. Get it as good and wet as you can. Wait maybe 10 minutes, then get back in with clean paper towells and/or alcohol to get it off. Wash with soap & water. If your tips are still stained, hit them with some NEVR-DULL and buf with a cloth. Once you get them clean, they should be pretty easy to keep clean. This Morning, I noticed at the bottom of mine, there were little tracks where condensation blew out. I just used windex and paper towells...less than one minute and they look like they did last weekend.
> 
> Yep...much better to be a bit rich than a bit lean.
> 
> Gerry


hey, I went for a ride and come home and tried that is it suppose to flam up like that.:lol: no it worked really good. sh** came right off. thanx :cheers


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

burnz said:


> hey, I went for a ride and come home and tried that is it suppose to flam up like that.:lol: no it worked really good. sh** came right off. thanx :cheers


Those flames are normal :lol:

Another tip...I purchased some Windex Wipes a few weeks ago, saw the package this AM, grabbed one, and wiped the insides. 30 seconds...clean and pretty. The rest of the car is dusty as hell, but the exhaust tips look good! She gets a wash tomorrow morning.

Gerry


----------

